# Mnt Lion mount I did for my State Taxidermy show.



## WildHeritage (Feb 1, 2010)

I had a rancher give me this lion skin 2 yrs ago. I decided to mount it up this year for our State Show. The Mount won First Place in the Professional Division.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice mount WHT, the cat is great but the stand really makes it stand out.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Beautiful work WHT!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is one gorgeous mount !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am with Don, the stand is excellent


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

YES very nice, Congrats..


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice details indeed, including the aged looking teeth--thats where you made one of your important selling points to the judges IMO. Congrats!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats also on your prise ! Always helps to have ribbons hanging around the shop.


----------



## WildHeritage (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a Lifesize Mtn Lion and a Coyote I took to the show also. 
The coyote also took a First Place Ribbon and the Lions each won a Best of Category Award.
















These were both customer mounts.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Once again WHT top class work.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

You do great work! What do you charge for a Mt lion or a Bobcat?


----------



## WildHeritage (Feb 1, 2010)

LS Mtn Lion with basic base and habitat $2800
LS Bobcat with basic base and habitat $975
Dale


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Great work! I'd be honored to have you do taxidermy work for me!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow !!!! nice work----very nice--------sb*


----------



## WildHeritage (Feb 1, 2010)

So, I decided last minute to take the lion pedestal mount to the National Taxidermy show in South Dakota. After a 22hr drive, I received a 1st Place in Open Gameheads. I have to compete in Masters Class next year, it's been a crazy 2yrs since I went to school to learn this trade, I can't say enough good things about my instructor, Joann @ Kindred Spirits School of Taxidermy.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You deserve it!!! I wish you would do a cat for me!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done WH. Your work is always top class.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations on a well deserved win WH.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Excellent work, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

Really nice stuff WildHeritage.


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

AMAZING WORK!!!!!!


----------

